# Kong stuffing vs bowl



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

My vet recommended I feed Luna most of her food from a bowl so it triggers her need to poop. But when I read Ian Dunbar's books he said to feed her throughout the day using stuffed toys and hand feeding. I'm afraid she won't establish a routine if I do that, and I also want her to be addicted to chew toys. What should I do? Luna is 13 weeks old.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

both with a heavy lean towards kongs and dispenser type toys, especially for young pups. Also hand feeding and collar grab excercises. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-chewtoy-training


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was never able to get the hang of Kongs and Pixel isn't very interested either. OTOH, I spend a LOT of time (in short sessions) through the day training my dogs, so we don't worry about boredom here. A fair share of their daily caloric intake is in the form of nutritious (usually lean meat) training treats. The rest they eat out of their dishes for breakfast and dinner. Both also had lunch when they were very young, but both dropped lunch on their own at a pretty young age.


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the responses! Do you find that Kodi and Pixel have regular and predictable bowel movements? Luna will have to spend some time alone and we won't be able to take her out every hour like we've been doing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

astromd77 said:


> Thanks for the responses! Do you find that Kodi and Pixel have regular and predictable bowel movements? Luna will have to spend some time alone and we won't be able to take her out every hour like we've been doing.


Yes, though they aren't on exactly the SAME schedule... Pixel poops when they first go out in the morning. Pees then, but then goes out to poop later in the morning. Both poop again late afternoon/early evening. Once in a while, Pixel will poop a third time around 9PM.

HOWEVER, they ALWAYS have an indoor potty as an option if we're not home, which prevents accidents. Kodi is likely to just hold it until we get home anyway, while Pixel will use her litter box if she needs to.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I eat mi brekfas and diner out of a bowl. But I usually get one Kong (a SMALL size) a day stuffed with fresh steamed vegetables and a little bit of meat, cheese, and peanus butter. Momi fills it with water and den freezes it. It takes mi about 45 minutes to empty it.

I poop anywheres from 2 to 4 times a day, usually once on mi morning walkies and once on mi evening walkies and den maybe once or twice in between.

I go potti outside only ebery 2 to 4 hours. I always go for sure when I get up in de morning. Mi las potti is about 8pm and mi firs about 6am. When mi cousin doggies visit, we always go more often becaus we have "potti party" outside and we have contes who can potti last over wet spot. :wink2:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Colbie was never interested in kong or stuffed toys. Even when I put in her favorite (freeze dried liver at the time).

She liked eating her kibble out of dispenser toys but only when i played also. By herself not so much.

She has always eaten primarily from her bowl (besides training treats). 

Scarlett, although she is a baby (11 weeks) also doesn't seem interested in Kongs or chew toys. Maybe its a genetic thing, lol.

Most important think to remember IMO is each pup is different and will respond differently. Try Kongs for sure and if it works great, if it doesn't, bowl feeding works too.


----------

